# Zalman LQ1000 Z-Machine Liquid Cooled?



## violinista7000 (8. November 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Was denkt ihr von diesem Gehäuse?

Ich weiß, 560 Euro sind einfach zu viel Geld, es hat aber eine integrierte WaKü und es ist aus eloxierten Aluminium, was auf jeden Fall hochwertig ist.

Meine Meinung nach, Zalman geht in die richtige Richtung trotz überteuerten Preisen. Oder?

hier der Link von Caseking:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman LQ1000 Z-Machine Liquid Cooled

Grüße!


----------



## Erzbaron (8. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde das Gehäuse nicht nur überteuert sondern auch noch extremst hässlich, mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Innenraum sehr klein ist ... Wenn ich 560€ Budget hätte würde ich das lieber wie folgt investieren:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT01-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window

WaKü von Aquatuning selbst zusammengestellt für knapp 300€

Und vom Rest machst dir mit deiner Freundin nen netten Abend


----------



## Janny (8. November 2008)

viel zu Teuer für so ein Gehäuse, der Gehäuseinnenraum ist viel zu klein, das eizigste was ich gut finde sind die ausklappbaren Seitentüren, aber für rund 500€ allemal zu teuer!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (8. November 2008)

genau!!! vll auch das antec twelfe hundred (is innen auch schwarz)


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (9. November 2008)

bzw. wenn schon richtig Asche auf den Tisch legen willst und dafür was elegantes und hochwertiges willst, unbedingt auch die hier anschauen und WaKü gem. den Tipps hier im Forum selbst zusammen stellen 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li


----------



## violinista7000 (9. November 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> viel zu Teuer für so ein Gehäuse, der Gehäuseinnenraum ist viel zu klein, das eizigste was ich gut finde sind die ausklappbaren Seitentüren, aber für rund 500€ allemal zu teuer!



Was der Preis angeht, finde ich auch das es zu teuer ist.

Innenraum? Das mit der Große ist für mich relativ, weil die WaKü samt Radiator und Steuerung schon integriert ist, mann muss es nicht extra einbauen wie bei  Cooler Master, Silverstone & Co. Bedenklich wäre für mich nur die Qualität der Komponenten und der Kuhlleistung, was für 560€ sehr sehr sehr hoch sein sollte...

Ob es schön oder hässlich ist? Reine Geschmack sache, für mich ist dieses Gehäuse schön.

Grüße!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. November 2008)

Also wenn schon was mit vorinstallierter WaKü, dann bitte wenigstens so einen hier:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master Cosmos S 360 mit Wakü

360er Radi drin, aber besser kommst immer weg, wenn du dir die Komponenten selbst zusammen stellst!


----------

